# How To Keep A Live Edge Slab From Warping



## logboy73 (Jul 23, 2009)

A question I get hit with a lot is how to keep a live edge slab from warping, or how to stop one after it has started warping. I decided to make a video explaining the wood science behind it and what you have to do.






Heres the chart that tells you what the moisture content of your wood will be for the temperature and humidity of your home or woodshop.










There will be a quiz on Friday, so take careful notes.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Walnut is a wonderful wood to work with. Definitely worth the time to learn and understand its properties.
Sounds like you have a good connection.
Thanks for sharing and the reminder about Mc.

I'll be ready for the test.


----------

